# Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 3 ( Mr.Tokunaga´s Shop )



## Seeteufelfreund (4. November 2004)

Na dann will ich mal gleich einen nachlegen:
Der Guide den ich hatte ist ja ein bekannter Sportfischer,dieser hat nicht weit von Tokio entfernt einen kleinen Laden.
Hauptthema: Bass und Sea Bass,aber auch einiges für die anderen Fische.
Zuerst einmal der Weg hier 
Natürlich bietet er auch Chartertouren an,ab 10.000 Yen= 75 Euro.
Um Euch zu zeigen ,was Euch dort erwartet habe ich mal ein paar Bilder gemacht:











































Natürlich ist dies nur ein Ausschnitt dessen was man in seinem Laden kaufen kann,Online kann man so manches Schnäppchen bei ihm machen.
Viel Spaß beim Betrachten der Bilder.


Der STF


----------



## chinook (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 3 ( Mr.Tokunaga´s Shop )*

Sprichst Du Japanisch oder wie kommt man dort klar?


 -chinook


 PS: Aus dem Shop interessiert mich am meisten die Dame, die mit "Rod and Reel" beschriftet ist. Weisst Du da einen Preis?


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 3 ( Mr.Tokunaga´s Shop )*

Etwas Japanisch sollte man schon können,aber man kommt mit Englisch auch sehr gut weiter.
Das Magazin kostet 590 Yen= 4,50 Euro,also auch nicht so teuer.


Der STF


----------



## barsch_zocker (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 3 ( Mr.Tokunaga´s Shop )*

|kopfkrat Ich entdecke da grad neue Rapala Farbmuster die mir garnich bekannt sind:c 
Der Laden kommt sicher an nen Traum nahe, jedenfalls für nen Europäer:q 

barsch_zocker


----------



## chinook (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 3 ( Mr.Tokunaga´s Shop )*

Du kannst Japanisch? Wo gelernt? Wie gelernt? Das ist doch megaschwer.

 Und die Zeitschrift ist mir egal. Ich wollte die junge Dame. Aber gerne auch zu dem Preis.


 -chinook


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 3 ( Mr.Tokunaga´s Shop )*

Sprachen lernen ist garnicht so schwer,man sollte zumindest die höflichkeitsformen beherrschen.
Diese Lerne ich jedesmal wenn ich ein fremdes Land fahre,danach stehen dir meist alle Türen offen.
Die Leute merken das du nicht nur ein dummer Tourist bist.


Der STF


----------



## chinook (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 3 ( Mr.Tokunaga´s Shop )*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Sprachen lernen ist garnicht so schwer,man sollte zumindest die höflichkeitsformen beherrschen.
> Diese Lerne ich jedesmal wenn ich ein fremdes Land fahre,danach stehen dir meist alle Türen offen.
> Die Leute merken das du nicht nur ein dummer Tourist bist.


 
 Aber genau das ist doch in gerade Japanisch mörderschwer.

 Ich weiss, was Du meinst. Ich war 4 mal in China auf eigener Achse ohne auch nur ein Wort zu sprechen, ohne auch nur ein Zeichen lesen zu koennen. Heute gehts mir da anders ...


 -chinook


----------



## Lotte (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 3 ( Mr.Tokunaga´s Shop )*

moin-moin,

 schon wirklich beeindruckend!!! vor allen dingen wie die ihre zeitungen verkaufen!!! da könnte sich doch mal r&r oder f&f mal ne scheibe abschneiden:q:q:q!!!


----------



## jole (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 3 ( Mr.Tokunaga´s Shop )*

will haben :z ......................................................

die sachen sind wie aus nem märchen , es sind ganrnich die rapalas sondern das andere zeug was es hier nich auf dem markt gibt ( lächts ) 

ich muss mich auch mal kurz outen bin der absolute wobbler fetisch stehe voll auf die dinger #6 

jole


|good:


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 3 ( Mr.Tokunaga´s Shop )*

Mußt Du rüberfliegen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Der STF


----------



## Alf Stone (5. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 3 ( Mr.Tokunaga´s Shop )*

Weiter feine Bilder!  :m


----------



## Karstein (5. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 3 ( Mr.Tokunaga´s Shop )*

Hoooo, STF´s riesig bunter Tackle Shop, nur gut!!! Uns hatte er ja noch mehr Fotos vom Innenraum gezeigt, das ist pure Reizüberflutung - neulich ging´s nur "Guck mal da!" "Und erst das da!"

Martin, nimm schon mal einen leeren Koffer mit und unsere 2 Meter lange Bestellliste! :m


----------



## Quappenqualle (5. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 3 ( Mr.Tokunaga´s Shop )*

Schon wieder ein exotscher Ausblick... toll! Aber der Link? Also ich komme mit mit der grafischen Strichverkrümmung nich klar #d ...


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (5. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 3 ( Mr.Tokunaga´s Shop )*

Karsten,dies ist ja auch erst der eine kleine Laden,die andern kommen noch !!!!

Der STF


----------

